# Hybrid vs. Comfort bike



## Combo (Jul 31, 2004)

I am looking at getting a new bike, currently I am riding a Giant Simple Plus, it has been great, but I am looking for more performance than my cruiser can deliver. I am 5'10" and go about 295lbs (prototypical short fat guy  ). I am shopping out Trek's 7300 and a Trek Navigator 300. It seems they are very similar with the exception of the tires, the hybrid has road tires and the comfort has MTB tires. I ride moslty on the the road, so it would seem that the Hybird would be the good choice??? Any help or insight would be apreciated. I am going to take a ride on each one at my local bike shop and see which seems more comfortable, that probalby will be my deciding factor. Unless I get some responces saying I am overlooking something.
Thanks


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I am a little confused when you say you ride “mostly on the road”, because it doesn’t say what you will be doing for the time you are not on the road. If that small amount of time “not on the road” is on dirt roads or somewhat hard packed dirt “bike paths”, then I would say the hybrid (with 700c wheels) will be much easier to pedal. It will get you there and back faster and with less fatigue and there are many out there now with suspension seatposts and front shocks to ease the relatively stiffer riding characteristics.

IMHO, Giant , Specialized and Cannondale also make some nice hybrids that are worth some consideration.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Hybrids are nice*

I agree. 700C hybrid wheels are faster, smoother and more fun when riding on the road, and you'll be able to do just about any type of cross-terrain riding - from gravel roads to moderately rough singletrack. Just be a little careful with your hybrid wheels on really rough terrain.

Comfort bikes are nice too, but in my opinion, they're usually best suited for people who don't already ride a lot.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

What a timely thread this is. I am by no means a Clydesdale rider, but am in the market for an entry-level hybrid/comfort bike worthy of a Clydesdale rider - my father-in-law. He's about 6' and weighs in close to 300lbs. and has been directed to get in shape pronto (he recently turned 50). In addition to his new diet, my wife and I thought it'd be fun to buy him a bike for his birthday that's coming up in a few months. So I thought I'd take this time to do a bit of research.

He's totally not a gearhead and so we don't need something particularly fancy. The town he lives in rather flat, and he'll likely be using this on the road only, so 700c road wheels/tires would probably be the order of the day. Road bikes may cost a bit too much and we're looking to spend around $250 for something he can putz around in for a bit everyday.

I'm shying away from cruisers and other more 'fun'-looking bikes as I'm eager to have him take this cycling bit semi-seriously, for his health and all. At the same time, I don't want to scare him with a road bike, making him think that we expect him to race the Tour de France or something. Which is why I thought a comfort/hybrid bike might be a good idea.

Am looking forward to any recos the gang has in store for Combo and I'll just try and piggyback on those recos. Cheers!


----------



## Combo (Jul 31, 2004)

*Hybrid vs. Comfort*

Well I spent some time on Saterday at the Bike shop and road every Trek and Giant comfort bike and hybrid. In the end I REALLY like the Gary Fisher Nirvana. It is the exact frame as the Trek 7300 hybrid with a little better components. Also after some searching on the internet I think I should consider a Kona Hoss (purpose built for the Clyde!). The Hybrids are sure a lot faster than my Giant Cruiser!!  Now I just need to come up with the $$ ( and get approval from the wife!)
Combo


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

The Hoss is a nice bike, and its tough as nails, but its toughness designed for really rough off roading and jumping. You'll pay a big penalty in efficiency and road/smoother trail rde quality. 

The type of riding you describe is best suited for a hybrid, and any decent hybnrid will hold up well, even under a bigger guy such as yourself.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

i sure i'm stating the obvious here but when considering a bicycle for a larger rider you need to go with something that has a nice wheelset...meaning double wall and spoke nipples...

on a side note i work in a store that sales treks and to be honest the sport comfort bikes just comfuses the issue for me...if you riding mainly on the road or road type conditions why not just get a hybrid...now if you want to thru some rocks and roots to that picture a person would be much better off with a real mountain bike...


----------



## Combo (Jul 31, 2004)

*Went with a Gary Fisher Nirvana*

Well I deciede on the Gary Fisher Nirvana. Saturday Morning will be its first good test. On the little riding I did tonight, I know I am goint to enjoy it.

Combo


----------

